# Front speakers



## cajun_duck (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Sony 6.1 receiver, 3 Sony satelites for the rear, a Pioneer Center, and 2-Pioneer bookshelves for the front. Well, my center and satelites scream, but I cannot get loud sound out of the fronts. They play but really low. How can I improve their output?


----------

